# Tobin flip blade for skidsteer.



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This thing is kinda cool. Ive never seen it before. 



 There are 3 videos it does some cool stuff.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats pretty cool. I think it would be best for snow removal. It looks kinda weak for dirt work.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I wonder if they make them any bigger?


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks cool but kinda reminds me of the hiniker C plow.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Its a neat concept but it doesn't seem tall enough to really be effective pushing snow, a lot was coming over the blade


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

be great if you had to pull snow out of parking spaces....other than that i think kind of a waste of $$$


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I've seen them before, I thought someone on here was buddies with the guy who made it. Might have been another site


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Pretty awesome I think, the third video really shows its versatility! Cut a trench, pick out saplings / small trees, even works like a backhoe for dredging or widening trenches, pretty freaking sweet! Great all around tool! I didn't think it looked weak for the dirt work?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1213091 said:


> Its a neat concept but it doesn't seem tall enough to really be effective pushing snow, a lot was coming over the blade


I thought that too.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

if it were bigger it would be more effective i think.


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.snopusher.com/Products/PullBackSnoPushers.aspx much better


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

Looks nice but not sure how much more of an advantage it is compared to a skid with a conventional plow with down pressure that can be applied by tilting the angle of the quick tack. If the plow had side panels on it, when it is rotated for back dragging it will hold more snow. Just a thought


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Xactly, with a skid and standard plow why would you need something like this? You can put slight downpressure and achieve the same results, on a truck it makes sense like the c plow


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

I wonder if you could "Kage it"...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snow patrol;1213999 said:


> Looks nice but not sure how much more of an advantage it is compared to a skid with a conventional plow with down pressure that can be applied by tilting the angle of the quick tack. If the plow had side panels on it, when it is rotated for back dragging it will hold more snow. Just a thought





ProTouchGrounds;1214038 said:


> Xactly, with a skid and standard plow why would you need something like this? You can put slight downpressure and achieve the same results, on a truck it makes sense like the c plow


The difference is that when backdragging with a conventional plow the curve is wrong so you will spill more to the sides, especially on heavy snow. With this flip blade your pulling and rolling snow. You could windrow backwards. Says on the website they offer it in 7'&8' lengths. Also going to start offering trip edges. I think they are on there way to offering the ultimate skidsteer plow. IMO they are close. Be nice if it was 9' or 10' length.


----------



## ajbernie (Dec 30, 2010)

looks interesting, blade looks short


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

WIPensFan;1214282 said:


> The difference is that when backdragging with a conventional plow the curve is wrong so you will spill more to the sides, especially on heavy snow. With this flip blade your pulling and rolling snow. You could windrow backwards. Says on the website they offer it in 7'&8' lengths. Also going to start offering trip edges. I think they are on there way to offering the ultimate skidsteer plow. IMO they are close. Be nice if it was 9' or 10' length.


I see your point.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

exmark;1212970 said:


> Looks cool but kinda reminds me of the hiniker C plow.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

but how long of a push/pull would you be realistically doing this for? 

i understand the mold board helps to keep snow back there but you would only be pulling out short passes thereby almost negating the effect the moldboard has. especially since with a standard plow just raise the lift arms while tilting the plow forward, this should give you more capacity under the a frame.

i dunno, just pointing something out, i dont have anything against them whatsoever.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1214428 said:


> but how long of a push/pull would you be realistically doing this for?
> 
> i understand the mold board helps to keep snow back there but you would only be pulling out short passes thereby almost negating the effect the moldboard has. especially since with a standard plow just raise the lift arms while tilting the plow forward, this should give you more capacity under the a frame.
> 
> i dunno, just pointing something out, i dont have anything against them whatsoever.


No, I understand. I'm not trying to sell them or anything.
All I'm saying is a plow is meant to work it's best when going forward, the flip blade makes that possible wether you're pushing forwards or pulling backwards. 
Another neat thing was how it was able to "tilt" and stay level when he had 2 wheels up on the sidewalk and 2 wheels down on the pavement. I have one sidewalk like that where I wish the truck plow would do that. Would save some snowblowing.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

agreed on the tilt ability, really nice on the wider walkways.


----------

